#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-08
 * seattlegaucho presented a talk proposal for OSCON ... in hopes of getting a free ticket there and meet with many of the luminaries here
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> it's on my list of "want to"
<valorie> not *in* oscon, but if someone has a table, I'll staff it
<valorie> since it's right after CLS
<valorie> which is *well* worth the weekend
<valorie> so much to do and see this year, possibly
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-09
<MarkDude> Good deal seattlegaucho - I submitted 3 talks
<valorie> hehe, Good Times with MarkDude, part deux!
<seattlegaucho> OSCON is my excuse to be at CLS ;)
<seattlegaucho> ... but if get the talk accepted, I can work remotely and not loose vacations, which I need badly for other personal projects
<valorie> I hope it all works out for you
<MarkDude> It was funnny trying to slide the part in the talkabout me wearing the penguin suit
<MarkDude> So I just included video of it
<valorie> cool
<seattlegaucho> MarkDude: cool! my daughter *love* to sow and she'd be willing to make a Penguin suit if I as her for it :)
 * seattlegaucho wonders how a penguin suit with the ubuntu-wa-us logo would work out
<MarkDude> valorie, taht would be way cool
<MarkDude> seattlegaucho, if you had that- it would be so epic- generations henceforth will speak of it in utter *awe*
<seattlegaucho> :D
<seattlegaucho> My son also has a small business printing designs on t-shirts ... I asked him for a design with the phrase: "No place like ~" with a tux logo ...
<valorie> if they can speak at all, through the uncontrollable giggling
<seattlegaucho> waiting to see how it looks like 
<MarkDude> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatadbb/5425001844/
<valorie> :-)
<big_t> ven
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-10
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, i want a shirt too! that's an awesome idea 
<androidbruce> "No place like ~" lmao 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: :D
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-11
<big_t> MarkDude: hows it going man?
<MarkDude> Excellent
<MarkDude> finally got a moment to catch up
<MarkDude> Just had coffee with jono, I am going to get 2 of his AoC books for Oregon team, 1 for Portland- 1 for Eugene or somewhere around there
<big_t> i have been playing around with arch the last few days, its rather stable so far
<big_t> right on
<big_t> MarkDude: my arch setup http://imagebin.org/137288
<MarkDude> How is it working for you?
<big_t> its not too bad
<big_t> not as bad as gentoo, but you still basicly build the whole system, i am using openbox,obmenu,tint2 and conky
<valorie> pretty wallpaper, big_t
<valorie> but xchat?
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> :-)
<big_t> working on a new irssi config :0
<big_t> going to run irssi inside of emacs :)
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> you are geek-level 99
 * valorie is geek-level.....49
<big_t> valorie: sometimes yes
<big_t> i just get bored
<valorie> when is there time to get bored?
<valorie> lol
<big_t> true
<MarkDude> xchat works for me
<MarkDude> valorie, I really want to see about getting a community made tux suit- that would be *awesome*
<big_t> after runing (echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches) in arch, using 280mb of 4gb of ram, with xchat,firefox and bash :)
<valorie> indeed, phone....
<MarkDude> good deal
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-13
<big_t> mornings
<MarkDude> Hello people
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-02-04
<LantzR> Wow. Still celebrating Oneiric 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-02-05
<valorie> good point, LantzR
<valorie> good to look at the /topic occasionally
<valorie> Salt: ^^^
* Salt changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wa to: Please join Launchpad team so you can VOTE on leadership: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington | This channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-02-08
<valorie> thanks, Salt
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-07
<chiefw0tj> Greetings all! 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-10
<shantorn> good evening folks
<Salt> hi shantorn 
<shantorn> hello there
<shantorn> how is your evening?
<Salt> going alright, busy trying to get things worked out moving back to seattle
<shantorn> were did yo umove to or are you moving from?
<shantorn> i live near kelso
<Salt> back from UK to Seattle/Renton
<shantorn> uk good lord thats a ways to go
<shantorn> wok take you there or a woman?
<shantorn> work*
<Salt> woman :P
<Salt> we were staying with her family, planned on traveling on but are back now due to a variety of things, have to re-purchase everything we sold to leave...
<shantorn> ah ha! did it end well?
<shantorn> i see
<shantorn> trouser goo sounds white and icky
<shantorn> wrong window sorry
<Salt> ..
<Salt> :P
<shantorn> well do you have employment set up to start when you return i hope?
<Salt> no, not quite, but I have become more and more involved with a FLOSS project and will pick up something part-time so I can focus on that for a while
<shantorn> very good, there is a lot of software tech in that area
<shantorn> how long have you been involved in ubuntu-linux os as well?
<Salt> hmm
<Salt> at least since 2008
<shantorn> i must sign out for now, it was my pleasure to have met you
<Salt> I think 2006ish
<Salt> ttyl
<shantorn> night friend
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-11
<shantorn> good evening
<shantorn> good evening folks
<valorie> hi shantorn
<shantorn> well hi there, how was your day?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> just got done watching an amazing documetary, Alive Inside
<valorie> about the power of music for older folks, esp. those with Alzheimers
<shantorn> thats great, this group is a small one, is the lug or the wa ubuntu users group very large?
<shantorn> that does sound interesting, did they explain  aproccess that would help them not deteriorate like so many older people do?
<valorie> shantorn: it used to be pretty big, when it was Ubuntu PNW
<valorie> then Ubuntu decided that it had to be state by state
<valorie> we've never really gotten it off the ground since it was split
<valorie> Salt tried for awhile, Linda tried, I tried....
<valorie> I'm really active with Kubuntu and KDE and gave up being the person trying to drive this
<valorie> I will go to meetings, but I will no longer set 'em up
<valorie> my own dad is in a nursing home, and I visit him every other night
<shantorn> thats to bad it was split
<valorie> and that sort of sucks up my time and energy now
<shantorn> thats so much more important!
<shantorn> its an effort well spent i would have to say
<valorie> yea, we try to still stay involved with Portland folks
<valorie> they usually come up for LFNW
<shantorn> i live in longview, about 50 miles from portlandd
<valorie> and some of us try to go to OSCON
<valorie> my son-in-law is from Longview/Kelso
<shantorn> i sued to attend oscon but 1200 bucks or more is hard to come up with now that i am disabled
<valorie> I only went to staff the table
<valorie> no way will I pay that money
<shantorn> and now just the vendor hall is 50 bucks, thats just rude to charge for people to advertise their stuff to me
<valorie> bizarre
<valorie> I've not gone for a few years
<valorie> too corporate
<valorie> lfnw is still awesome though
<valorie> SeaGL was pretty good too
<valorie> Scarlett came up for that, and we shared a table
<shantorn> i would love to attend that, i listened to LAS telling aobut it, sounds wonderful
<valorie> #lfnw
<shantorn> LFNW that is
<shantorn> yes
<shantorn> well thanks for chiming in for a few valoq
<shantorn> valorie, *
<valorie> I'll see you at LFNW I hope!
<shantorn> sure would be neat
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-13
<markwalt> Hiya
<valorie> hello markwalt
<markwalt> What's new?
<valorie> linuxfest nw is coming up
<valorie> wrote to the list about it recently
<markwalt> Hrm.  I don't seem to have anything in my email with "linuxfest" in it.  I must not be signed up on that list.  Can you point me to it?
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wa
<markwalt> Thanks, I signed up
<valorie> cool
<valorie> you can see the sparse previous posts in the archives
<markwalt> Yeah, I was just reading February's archive
<valorie> :-)
<markwalt> Pidgin does *not* make the best IRC client.
<markwalt> better
<markwalt> Pidgin was clunky and weird.  X-chat seems more like my style.
<valorie> well, I'm a KDE user, and my favorite is Konversation
<valorie> never liked xchat
<valorie> not pidgin either
<markwalt> xchat seems okay, I'm still getting used to it.
<markwalt> I haven't been on IRC in over 15 years.  And back when I was regularly using it, I used mIRC or PIRCH, on Windows.  xchat reminds me a bit of mIRC, I guess.
<valorie> mirc was my favorite on Win, yes
<valorie> I absolutely love konvi though
<markwalt> I'm running XCFE.  Konversation is probably usable in XFCE.  I might try it.
<valorie> certainly, you can use any application in the archives
<valorie> xubuntu is great
<markwalt> I like Xubuntu a lot
<valorie> we should all be happy with our tools, IMO
<valorie> I say this sometimes: it's software, not religion
<markwalt> Tell that to Reddit
<valorie> I pretty much stay off there
<valorie> women are not treated will there, in general
<markwalt> I've noticed that.  The place is pretty anti-feminist, which is weird, because it's also fairly liberal.  I guess it's mostly liberal jerks.
<valorie> no idea, but critiquing feminism is one thing
<valorie> trolling women is another entirely
